# Jetter. Skid or Trailer?



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

I will be buying a jetter. I have a 14' isuzu box truck that would make a sweet jetter truck with a curb side door. However, My local spartan Rep is saying that a trailer is a better choice. What are your thoughts?


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

What do the Spartan guys like to sell the most? (which will net them the greatest commission?)

If you didn't have the box truck, i'd go trailer. But if you have the truck and it looks to be in decent shape and isn't rusted out, i'd think a skid would be ok.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I would go with a trailer jet. When you are not using it, you can park it. Its less weight to keep on the truck.

With a skid unit, the tank takes up alot of room, then just add water . the weight alone would make your truck cry.


The most important question is : What works best for you?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

if the truck is going to just be used for drain cleaning jobs get a skid if the truck will be used for drain cleaning and other various tasks a trailer would probly be the better way to go because you can maximize space when you are not cleaning drains.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

tell Mr Gage to get his commission out of his mind and do what's best for his customer... :laughing:


----------



## pro2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use a trailer jetter. am very happy with it. sewer equipment of america. 300 gal tank and i put new mich tires on it .14.4 gpm. retireing ....be for sale


----------

